# check if posted..why doesnt it work?



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

if you go into NP and want to start a big brother thread but want to see if one was started, and you enter either big or brother separately, you dont even get any 2008 threads. And it's a crapshoot if you enter big brother together too

I prefer to use the check method instead of search but obviously it's not as reliable as search. Dont they use the same 'computer thingie language search ability?"  if you know what i mean. 

and I'm positive the 'check' method does work for partial names like this because just for this thread i got 5 various suggestions.


----------

